# A few of my skulls



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

These are a bunch of skulls I have done over the last few years using a modified "SkullandBone" approach.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They have a nice desiccated look to them


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I love the rotten skin, hair, and disarticulated jaws. Fantastic work


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks good. Do you have a link to the "skullandbone" method?


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Sure, Spooky1,

Here it is, although I use a waterbased vinyl mastic instead of the carpet adhesive, I use spanish moss instead of jute, and I spray paint with floral sprays instead of brush paint. The modifications I made were done for time. My way is a little faster, but you can't argue with Skullandbone's results.

http://www.skullandbone.com/tutorial_02.htm


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

They all look great, nice job. And as the saying goes "you can never have to many skulls"


----------



## papabear (Nov 30, 2009)

The skull with the disarticulated jaw reminds me of the corpses that are in the original Indiana Jones, Raiders of the Lost Ark. I always loved it when they would pop up and shake in someone's face. Great job!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Very nice work! These are some of the best skulls I've seen.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice work.


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

ok attach a raven to the top of the third one and send it to me at... lol. great job


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Excellent work, and thanks for the link


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

RavenLunatic said:


> ok attach a raven to the top of the third one and send it to me at... lol. great job


by the way, the third one is the first one I ever did. I need a better pic of the last one I did, but I'll post it sometime


----------

